# Sticky  The F71 Deals and Steals Thread, 2022



## sixtysix

Hey guys, as deal season is coming, I am going to relaunch the 'Heads up I saw a bargain here' thread and make it a sticky. I am changing the name to The F71 Deals and Steals Thread. We will try this as a test for the rest of 2022. 

Same rules as before:

- No affiliate/referral linking. Violation of this rule may result in account closure.

- No shilling...if you're a business and not a Sponsor you cannot post your deals here.

- Watch deals only...no For Sale/Wanted To Trade/Wanted To Buy type posts, and no links to our Sales Corner.

- No off-topic banter. You may post images and discuss previous 'Watch Deal' watches.



I am going to start with a deal that is more of a LE offering, but right in the affordable range, at 11 am today Hodinkee launched their 3rd LE Timex, for $189

Q Timex Vintage Hodinkee Limited Edition – HODINKEE Shop


----------



## sportello

Jomashop has a Tissot Couturier Powermatic 80 with a day date complication on bracelet for $300. I have seen it for cheaper but with inflation and all not a bad deal






Tissot Couturier Powermatic 80 Automatic Men's Watch T0354071105101


Shop for Couturier Powermatic 80 Automatic Men's Watch T0354071105101 by Tissot at JOMASHOP for only $0.00! WARRANTY or GUARANTEE available withevery item. We are the internet's leading source for ! (Model # )




www.jomashop.com


----------



## mougino

Phoibos has a special deal on their Narwhal until November 4th: use code "NARWHAL" for 20% off.








Link: PHOIBOS Narwhal 300M Automatic Diver Watch Blue PY037B


----------



## mougino

Also: Alpha has an Halloween sale, 15% off on all stock, until November 1st.


----------



## DPflaumer

sportello said:


> Jomashop has a Tissot Couturier Powermatic 80 with a day date complication on bracelet for $300. I have seen it for cheaper but with inflation and all not a bad deal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tissot Couturier Powermatic 80 Automatic Men's Watch T0354071105101
> 
> 
> Shop for Couturier Powermatic 80 Automatic Men's Watch T0354071105101 by Tissot at JOMASHOP for only $0.00! WARRANTY or GUARANTEE available withevery item. We are the internet's leading source for ! (Model # )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.jomashop.com


A great shoutout- Ashford also has them cheap. Picked up the ladies model for my girlfriend for $200 









Tissot T-Classic Couturier Women's Watch T0352071103100


Pick up a Tissot Couturier WOMEN'S Watch T0352071103100 today to add to your collection or as a perfect gift for that special person. Free shipping on all domestic orders. Check out Ashford’s full selection of luxury men’s and women’s watches.




www.ashford.com


----------



## sixtysix

Timex up to 31% off today only!!
Timex Halloween Sale 


Use code TRICKORTREAT


----------



## Mr. James Duffy

My current favorite Swatch is is on sale at Amazon:
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B09V5Q655H/?coliid=I1GKLV652UNFV7








It might be too small for a lot of people but I think it is perfect for my 6.5-inch circumference wrist. I love how Swatch did not make it no-date with a ghost date crown position but instead repurposed the date wheel into a color wheel that can be set and advances every day. I also think it makes a great gift watch!


----------



## sixtysix

​20% OFF
Vintage Leather
Watch Straps
Sale ends 11/6/2022​
Shop our collection of vintage leather watch bands. We offer hundreds of vintage leather straps available in a variety of sizes, lengths, and colors.

Vintage leather is a full-grain leather with a patina that has minor, moderate, of heavy distressed tones. Depending on the leather and tanning process, the distressed tones may be cracks, burns, or darker areas within the leather. Additionally, many of these watch bands will continue to distress and pick up new, darker tones with regular wear.

Our customers love vintage leather watch bands as they often transform their watches by offering an entirely different look from a classic calf leather or rubber watch strap.​




​
​






​
Shop Today and SAVE​






​
​





​
​





​


----------



## sixtysix

Creation Watches

Link: Buy Watch Online, Seiko Watches Casio Citizen Watch Mens Chronograph Automatic & Women's Watches (creationwatches.com) 

Use Code: *TOTAL10 *to get *US$10* Off when you spend US$100 or more . Shop Now.


----------



## sixtysix

Borealis Flash sale 35% off 

35% off ALL ITEMS with code 35DEAL-XNTK 

48 hours only

Shop the Best Wrist Watches for Men | Borealis Watch Company


----------



## sixtysix

Sale watches at Bernhardt

Sale | Bernhardt Watches


----------



## sixtysix

StrapsCo Vets Day Sale:

*Vet Day Sale! Save 10% + Buy 2 Get 1 FREE*

Save 10% with Promo Code VET10
Buy 2 Get 1 FREE – No code required
Mix and Match any Items Sitewide

Watch Bands & Straps | Shop the World's Best Selection | StrapsCo


----------



## Akirafur

Wicked Watch Company is running an 11/11 sale.










https://www.wickedwatch.ch/Store/


----------



## Akirafur

Matthew and Son Watches is having a 20-30% Christmas sale.
Discount codes are:

'*IKJ22*' for an Irukandji;
'*JCB22*' for a JCB;
'*ARC22*' for an Arcticus.









MATTHEW AND SON WATCHES -


MATTHEW AND SON WATCHES -




www.maswatch.com


----------



## Akirafur

Momentum Watches


















Watches


Discover our entire range of watches.




momentumwatch.com


----------



## Akirafur

Phoibos Watches





NEW YEAR SALE - PHOIBOS WATCH







phoiboswatch.com


----------



## Akirafur

Nomad Watch Works








Nomad Watch Works


International premium watch straps and accessories specialty store. We ship worldwide




www.nomadwatchworks.shop


----------



## sixtysix

Deep Blue
Black Friday gift giving starts now!
Starting 11/11/22 
Deep discounts, no code needed
Deep Blue Dive Watches (deepbluewatches.com)


----------



## Bsw_sc

In my opinion this is the greatest deal I've ever seen. I own 2 Komrade watches (they are out of New Zealand), I have the White Pointer and this Urban Diver. They are selling their last few Urban Divers for $189! 904L steel, great all night lume, great bezel action, brass crown and Seiko automatic. I don't have any affiliation with them other than I think they are great watches and this is a crazy good deal that I wanted to share. This one is my Urban Diver but they also have blue, a light Tiffany blue and a light orange options too

Home | Komrade Watches News


----------



## sixtysix

Timex 11/11/22 one day only 25% off almost everything (plus 2.5% Rakuten)

Code SINGLE25

Timex | Singles Day Sale Shop All


----------



## Milehigh981

Sale at Makara watches 50% off
Makara Watches


----------



## dequardo50

Akirafur said:


> Momentum Watches
> View attachment 17023260
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Watches
> 
> 
> Discover our entire range of watches.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> momentumwatch.com


Thanks. Just snagged a Wayfarer GMT.


----------



## Drewdoog

Amazon.com: Garmin Instinct Solar Tactical, Rugged Outdoor Smartwatch with Solar Charging Capabilities and Tactical Features, Built-in Sports Apps and Health Monitoring, Moss Green : Electronics


Amazon.com: Garmin Instinct Solar Tactical, Rugged Outdoor Smartwatch with Solar Charging Capabilities and Tactical Features, Built-in Sports Apps and Health Monitoring, Moss Green : Electronics



www.amazon.com





Garmin Instinct Tactical Solar Moss Green
$201.


----------



## sixtysix

Casio Outlet up to 40% off

OUTLET | CASIO - Available Online


----------



## Pro Diver

Timex Black Friday VIP Sale-30% off just about everything! No code needed.


----------



## valuewatchguy

Some great multiwatch pricing here. Codes work on all the listings i tried. 









2022 Best automatic watches for men Under $1000 | Aquatico Watches


Shop automatic movement watches for men at Aquatico ✓Free Shipping✓Two Years Warranty✓Safe & Secure Checkout




www.aquaticowatch.com


----------



## Budman2k

Just a heads up if you live near an Ashcroft & Oak they have 35% of watches. I was looking at a Hamilton Intra matic and their price is cheaper than some grey market dealers.


----------



## cheapy

$339 for a Tissot Powermatic 80 Chronometer. Plus, it looks like an additional $35 off. I picked up one of these recently for about $100 more on Amazon. 

Tissot Ballade Automatic Chronometer


----------



## sickondivers

sixtysix said:


> Hey guys, as deal season is coming, I am going to relaunch the 'Heads up I saw a bargain here' thread and make it a sticky. I am changing the name to The F71 Deals and Steals Thread. We will try this as a test for the rest of 2022.
> 
> Same rules as before:
> 
> - No affiliate/referral linking. Violation of this rule may result in account closure.
> 
> - No shilling...if you're a business and not a Sponsor you cannot post your deals here.
> 
> - Watch deals only...no For Sale/Wanted To Trade/Wanted To Buy type posts, and no links to our Sales Corner.
> 
> - No off-topic banter. You may post images and discuss previous 'Watch Deal' watches.
> 
> 
> 
> *Big Thank You to sixtysix for for relaunching the infamous " Heads up I saw a Bargain here!" Thread.
> I've been around long enough to see when the old thread was the SPOT to be on black friday and during Xmas season......I also saw the shenanigans and eventual demise of what was one of my favorite threads.
> 
> Just wanted to chime in and Thank sixtysix for taking time out of his day to relaunch 2.0 here
> 
> -R*


----------



## sixtysix

Undone watches Black Friday Sale up to 40% off on everything

UNDONE - 2022-blackfriday


----------



## sixtysix

Macy's Black Friday - 50% off a lot of watches (plus 10% Rakuten as of today 11/18/22)

Men, Black Friday Special watch - Macy's (macys.com)


----------



## sickondivers

*G-Shock Tough Solar 58.00 
AMAZON WAREHOUSE 

( 23 Available)

Casio Men's G-Shock GW6900-1 Tough Solar Sport Watch https://a.co/d/0G5Vaf8*


----------



## sickondivers

*This is a great buy! 
Terrific Watch that sells for 140.00 on Casio site and approx 90.00 on secondary market . 
No battery . Solar powered . 
Multi-band 6 ( automatic radio transmitted time update daily) 

mine arrived today . It’s like New 







*


----------



## James Haury

https://invictastores.com/invicta-mlb-chicago-white-sox-women-s-watch-38mm-grey-steel-42863- Don't let women's watch fool you. This is a 38 mm case MLB watch quartz movement and ss case wr to 100 meters. They have page after page of blowout deals. The cases and bracelets are nice if the watch I received from them last week is any indication. They have dive styles DJ style and tanks as well as huge watches but the watches in the women's section are mostly 34-40 mm cases. That's normal size. Most are not girly at all but you can see if they are.


----------



## zengineer

sickondivers said:


> *This is a great buy!
> Terrific Watch that sells for 140.00 on Casio site and approx 90.00 on secondary market .
> No battery . Solar powered .
> Multi-band 6 ( automatic radio transmitted time update daily)
> 
> mine arrived today . It’s like New
> View attachment 17042021
> *


Those seem very popular, I've seen about thirty or so on the forum just in the last few days.

Oh wait...those are all you.

Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## Old_Tractor

James Haury said:


> https://invictastores.com/invicta-mlb-chicago-white-sox-women-s-watch-38mm-grey-steel-42863- Don't let women's watch fool you. This is a 38 mm case MLB watch quartz movement and ss case wr to 100 meters. They have page after page of blowout deals. The cases and bracelets are nice if the watch I received from them last week is any indication. They have dive styles DJ style and tanks as well as huge watches but the watches in the women's section are mostly 34-40 mm cases. That's normal size. Most are not girly at all but you can see if they are.
> View attachment 17042549


Agreed. There's plenty of INvictas in the 38-42mm size range, either quartz or mechanical, that are good buys!


----------



## TracerBullet

The Time Bum provides a listing of dozens black Friday discounts:

Black Friday Watch Sales 2022 - The Time Bum


----------



## Bsw_sc

I went ahead and ordered the orange dial version too. Looks they still have some available


----------



## sixtysix

Melbourne Watch Company - All Watches – Melbourne Watch Company 
*BLACK FRIDAY*
*48HR FLASH SALE!*
The most anticipated sales holiday is upon us! To celebrate this, we are offering our amazing customers 20% off all in stock watches, this Thursday and Friday.*

All watch orders receive Free Express Shipping worldwide and come with our 2 Year International Warranty for peace of mind.

Your 20% off discount will be automatically added at checkout, so you do not have to worry about entering any codes!


*Valid from 12am 24/11/2022 AEDT
until 11.59pm 25/11/2022 AEDT*


----------



## sixtysix

Operation Black Friday - Get access now

Praesidus Watch - 3 Black Friday Deals including this A-2 for only $99!!


----------



## TracerBullet

I received an email from Watch Bandit (watchbandit.com) with Black Friday discounts. Plus, Watch Bandit is offering 30% off all watch straps.

*BLACK WEEK SALE*
*WATCH STRAPS
Eulit*: Save 30% with the code BW30
*Jelsdal*: Save 30% with the code BW30
*Pebro*: Save 30% with the code BW30
*WB Original*: Save 30% with the code BW30
*Wristporn*: Save 30% with the code BW30
*WATCHES*
*Alsta*: Save 15% with the code BW15
*Henry Archer*: Save 20% with the code BW20
*Ocean Crawler*: Save 15% with the code BW15
*Reverie*: Save 15% with the code BW15
*RZE*: Save 10% with the code BW10
*Venezianico*: Save 25% with the code BW25
*ACCESSORIES*
*Delugs*: Save 15% with the code BW15


----------



## sickondivers

*ARMIDA 20% OFF ALL WATCHES






ARMIDA WATCHES







www.armidawatches.com




*


----------



## sixtysix

NTH

*Dive Into Our RARE Holiday Sale!*


For a limited time, take 10% off all new watches. Yep, that's every. single. watch.

You will see discount in your cart and at checkout.

Learn more about our top picks below and grab yours today!

*does not apply to "nearly new" watches









NTH Watches | Quality Timepieces Without all the Hype


Every watch we develop is a nod to history - a thank you to those artisans who came before us to create the best timepiece of their day. NTH (DevilRay, Subs & Tropics) consists of timepieces that don’t require sacrifices or apologies. Seize life by the wrist!




nthwatches.com


----------



## sixtysix

Island Watch

Black Friday Watches Deals - Black Friday Watch Sale 2022 (longislandwatch.com)

Shop Island Watch online Thanksgiving day through Cyber Monday to take advantage of bargain pricing on a huge selection on watches with FREE U.S. shipping. Flat $15 shipping is available to AU, CA, NZ, and UK on most items. To see all of the sale watches, just click on the image at the top of this email or go to our website and click on SHOP BY BRAND and then select Black Friday Watches.
Please note that supplies are limited and all watches are subject to selling out at anytime. All prices shown will be available11/24/2022 through 11/28/2022 (subject to selling out). Sale prices are for new purchases only. Black Friday Sale is not valid for previous purchases.


----------



## sixtysix

*Rotary Black Friday*

ROTARY BLACK FRIDAY (rotarywatches.com)


----------



## sixtysix

R2A
Vostok

hidden - Black Friday 2022 - R2A Watches


----------



## Akirafur

This is a short one. Apologies for not posting it up sooner.


----------



## Akirafur

A few lesser know brands.





NAUTAGE Watches - The New Automatic Adventure Dive Watch for Men


NAUTAGE D211 Automatic is a new lifestyle and adventure watch, with a seamless recognition of its Nordic roots.




nautage.watch





















BFCM Watch Selection


Discover Wolbrook Watches selection for Black Friday and Cyber Monday.




wolbrook.com





*Sternglas*


https://manage.kmail-lists.com/subscriptions/web-view?a=PhrW5j&c=01FS2J68SY5Y0WCTZCWHT4ARKH&k=ecd1e11f4fa09d88c359751cec473856&m=01GJMH8EG8P95PVYM398119G7W&r=WHZXUt4











Alexander James Watches







alexjameswatches.com


----------



## ZM-73

The Electricianz have 25% off sale, Code: BF25

Erroyl watches 30% off all watches. Just ordered this one









Adina up to 50% off selected watches

ManCaveLeather 10 - 15% off straps


----------



## bogray57

Dryden Watch Co in Kansas City is offering "up to 20%" off watches and "buy 2/get 1 free" straps through 12/1.

Dryden Watch Company - Enjoy the Passage of Time 

These Heartlanders look nice to me...


----------



## sixtysix

NEWLY ADDED EXTRA 15% Off, at Creation watches (still 10% off site wide) Mostly Seiko and Orient






Black Friday Sale watches


Black Friday by CreationWatches, you can get best Black Friday deals and coupons on branded watches like Seiko, Citizen, Casio, Bulova and many other automatic watches on discounted rates. Get up to 70% discount on your favorite watch Brands.



www.creationwatches.com


----------



## investmentoftime

Excessxpress has 10-15% off on many micro brands (Zelos, Boldr, Squale, etc.) for Black Friday/cyber Monday:









excessxpress | eBay Stores






www.ebay.com


----------



## sickondivers

35% OFF at Panatime 






Panatime: Shop For Premium Watch Straps & Watch Bands Online


Shop for premium quality watch straps and watch bands. We stock in from top brands such as Hadley Roma, Bonetto Cinturini, Hirsch, and more! Browse today.




panatime.com


----------



## sixtysix

Serket Watch Company: Quality Microbrand Watches For Sale | SWC 

25% off everything

*To access this exclusive discount, enter the following coupon code during checkout: BLACKCYBER25*


----------



## Saswatch

Nosing through Amazon and the Gen 4 Monster is $280 which is a steal IMO.








Amazon.com: Seiko Prospex Monster Stainless Steel Blue Dial : Clothing, Shoes & Jewelry


Buy Seiko Prospex Monster Stainless Steel Blue Dial: Clothing, Shoes & Jewelry - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



smile.amazon.com


----------



## Akirafur

New field watch from Ventus, _which is another company Zelos owner Elshan is involved in_.
$30 off for Black Friday/Cyber Monday.








Field Watch One


Simply named, the Field Watch is meant to be our apt interpretation of what we'd like a field watch to be. Highly legible dial with lumed indices mean you can always rely on it to to tell time. Comes with a stainless steel bracelet to complement wherever the trails of life may take you. That...




ventuswatches.com


----------



## mkt3000

TracerBullet said:


> The Time Bum provides a listing of dozens black Friday discounts:
> 
> Black Friday Watch Sales 2022 - The Time Bum


Thanks for sharing this. You ended up selling me a watch 😂


----------



## Akirafur

Zoretto Watches is having a Christmas sale.





Home | Meinewebsite







www.zoretto-watches.com


----------



## Akirafur

Revelot is having a sale.








Premium Watches At An Affordable Price | Revelot Official Website


Our Story Revelot started out in 2017 with a mission to offer premium quality watches at very competitive prices for smart consumers who are seeking something more than the typical fashion watch. We launched the R7 & R9 models on Kickstarter & Indiegogo and with the success of our crowdfunding...




www.revelot.com


----------



## Akirafur

Benarus Watches





Home | Benarus







www.benaruswatch.com


----------



## Nico Nico Nii~

Helson watches coupon

_XMAS2022_


----------



## tadekam

Two decent deals on amazon canada:

Citizen Promaster

and

Bulova Hack


----------



## Tjcdas

Invicta Paul Newman $42.

I have a different version and it looks great.











Invicta Stores







invictastores.com





Not my photos.


----------



## Akirafur

Found this under the radar brand a couple years ago (sorry couldn't resist the aviation pun).
Running a darn decent sale.





Shop | Byop Watches







www.byopwatches.com


----------



## Akirafur

12 Days of Christmas Sale 2022


Our 12 Days of Christmas Sale is here! Each day from December 1st to December 12th, find a new deal. You have to hurry though, as each sale only lasts for one day!




momentumwatch.com


----------



## Mr. James Duffy

There are only two left from this particular seller at the time of this post. Have at it.
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B099SJFMP9/


----------



## Akirafur

https://www.orientwatchusa.com/


----------



## sixtysix

*A PERFECT LAST MINUTE GIFT!
25% OFF ALL WATCHES THROUGH DECEMBER 25!
DISCOUNT WILL AUTOMATICALLY APPEAR AT CHECK OUT.
FREE SHIPPING WORLDWIDE. SERKET WATCH CO.

Buy Automatic Diver Watches - REEF 2.0 | Serket Watch Company - SWC *


----------



## sixtysix

Melbourne Watch Company

*BOXING DAY & NEW YEAR SALE*
*15% OFF ALL FULL PRICE WATCHES*
We appreciate everyone that has supported our band this year.

To thank all our amazing customers, we're offering 15% off all full price watches until 11.59pm AEDT, Monday, 2nd January 2023.

This is an offering for our mailing list only!
Please use the following code to receive 15% off.

*BOX15*


Melbourne Watch Company​


Valid from 9.00am AEDT 26/12/22
Until 11.59pm AEDT 2/1/23


----------



## sixtysix

Timex, up to 30% off end of season sale, free shipping AND 2.5% Rakuten, no codes needed

Valid online through 1/12/23 at 12:00AM EDT

Watches On Sale | Timex


----------



## James Haury

Tjcdas said:


> Invicta Paul Newman $42.
> 
> I have a different version and it looks great.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Invicta Stores
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> invictastores.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not my photos.
> 
> View attachment 17079790
> View attachment 17079791


It looks good on you but I have always found ROLEX Daytona homages too thick on my wrist.


----------



## sixtysix

Citizen Smartwatch Deal

*Enjoy CZ Smart Wear OS Smartwatch models MX0000-07X & MX0000-58X for $199.99 each. Price automatically applied, as shown on product page of applicable model; no code needed. Exclusions: All other CZ Smart Wear OS Smartwatches, CZ Smart Hybrid Smartwatches, preorder, and products not in stock. Valid on Citizenwatch.com only, now through 1/2/23 11:59PM PT.


----------



## Akirafur

The new Phoibos Voyager GMT is $100 off until February 3rd.





PHOIBOS VOYAGER







phoiboswatch.com


----------



## sixtysix

Deep Blue this weekend only (plus tons of other deals)

*"INTRODUCTORY PRICING"DIVER 1000 II 40MM AUTOMATIC DIVER BLACK CERAMIC BEZEL – OCEAN AQUA BLUE DIAL BRACELET*
DIVER 1000 GEN2 40MM AUTOMATIC BRACELET DIVER COLLECTION (whole collection link to single watch below)
Item# DIVER40OAQUABRACELET
$179.99

Plus Free strap "INTRODUCTORY PRICING"DIVER 1000 II 40MM AUTOMATIC DIVER BLACK CERAMIC BEZEL – OCEAN AQUA BLUE DIAL BRACELET - DIVER 1000 GEN2 40MM AUTOMATIC BRACELET DIVER (deepbluewatches.com)


----------



## Akirafur

Northwind Watches
And as far as I know, this one is not related to or affiliated with our own @Chronopolis. 








Northwind Armstrong Automatic Watch Black


This is Northwinds new variation of their first watch which was inspired by Lord Armstrong - an inventor, engineer, scientist and businessman. Its design references the North’s industrial heritage with a heavy-duty and rugged aesthetic - powered by a mechanical movement.On this new black...




www.chronopolis.co.uk


----------



## Chronopolis

Akirafur said:


> Northwind Watches
> And as far as I know, this one is *not related to or affiliated with* our own @Chronopolis.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Northwind Armstrong Automatic Watch Black
> 
> 
> This is Northwinds new variation of their first watch which was inspired by Lord Armstrong - an inventor, engineer, scientist and businessman. Its design references the North’s industrial heritage with a heavy-duty and rugged aesthetic - powered by a mechanical movement.On this new black...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.chronopolis.co.uk


I, Chronopolis, approve this message.  💩

Who the devil is this imposter in the UK?


----------

